# hp lazer 1600 printer driver for mac



## ricksherman (Aug 30, 2008)

I recently purchased an imac with the latest leapard os. Are there drivers for this  printer? If not can I load a windows disc and go that route?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 30, 2008)

HP does not provide Mac support for the Color LaserJet 1600. You will have use the opensource _CUPS_ driver.


----------



## whiskynwhisky (Sep 11, 2009)

here is the drivers put together for HP color laserjet 1600

no terminal etc. needed. installation is pretty straightforward. i also included other cheap printer drivers such as minolta 12xxW-13xxW (ie 1350W). 

here is the link for the download.


----------



## skfoy (Sep 30, 2009)

I followed the print driver directions and did manage to get the 1600 to print in B&W.  I then when to localhost:631 to change my color options but it didn't work.  I then restarted my computer and printer and now I can't seem to print at all.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## whiskynwhisky (Sep 30, 2009)

skfoy said:


> I followed the print driver directions and did manage to get the 1600 to print in B&W.  I then when to localhost:631 to change my color options but it didn't work.  I then restarted my computer and printer and now I can't seem to print at all.  Anyone have any thoughts?



i'm glad you could get your printer to work. enabling color is quite easy as well. u got the first step right. you need to open up your browser and go to 

localhost:631 (without any www. or nothing). on the page that comes up (a screenshot is below) go to the "*printers*" tab on top then click on "*set printer options*" 

leave your print quality: Normal Mode
Color mode: Color
Bits Per Plane: 2 bits Per plane
rest of the settings as default (check the screenshot below)
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6808/picture1bt.png
click set printer options once done and close the window

then go to system *preferences* -- *Print and fax*
double click on HP Color LaserJet 1600 (screenshot below again)

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/7871/picture2copyi.png

on the window that comes up click on "*printer*" and then click "*print test page*"

this first time print might take quite a while. (as a matter of fact it made me think there was something wrong and made me send a couple of extra test pages). (screenshot below as well)

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4929/picture4w.png

once the print is complete (with the color wheel printer properly, meaning in color). just for the sake of it print a say color word document and printing should start faster as usual. 

hope this helps


----------



## Bjerring666 (Jan 13, 2010)

Have just followed your instructions. When i print the testpage everything looks fine. But when i print a photo it looks really weird - like some kind of negative in colour. I have checked all the settings - and it is set correctly. Any ideas?

Henrik, Denmark


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 13, 2010)

It sounds like you are using the wrong color modelRGB instead of CMYK or _vice-versa_.


----------



## applehelper (Jan 18, 2010)

a


----------



## p.j.simmonds (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have the same problem with it only printing in B+W but when I follow your instructions  to change it color and click set printer options, it asks for a name and password and whatever I enter doesn't seem to work. What should I enter here?

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## p.j.simmonds (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry - ignore that. Figured it out. Works fine in color now! Thanks


----------



## Nadir (May 23, 2010)

PJ -- can you tell me how you got this to work in color?  I'm having the same trouble you had.  Thanks!!


----------



## pca15 (Jun 26, 2010)

MisterMe said:


> It sounds like you are using the wrong color modelRGB instead of CMYK or _vice-versa_.



Where can I find settings of the color model? Or is this a whole new driver.

Note the test page prints in color fine... just pics from iPhoto and embeded in a word doc

Thanks!


----------



## pca15 (Jun 26, 2010)

p.j.simmonds said:


> Sorry - ignore that. Figured it out. Works fine in color now! Thanks


can you print photos or just simpler things like the graphic on the test page?


----------



## pca15 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nadir said:


> PJ -- can you tell me how you got this to work in color?  I'm having the same trouble you had.  Thanks!!


how have you gotten on? Have you figured out - I am stuck as pictures are sort of negative effect while colour graphics are fine... even photos in word etc do not come out right.


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 27, 2010)

pca15 said:


> Where can I find settings of the color model? Or is this a whole new driver.
> 
> Note the test page prints in color fine... just pics from iPhoto and embeded in a word doc
> 
> Thanks!


Printer test pages are stored within the printer. A printer knows how to print its own test page. The test page ensures that the printer mechanicals and toner are functioning properly. That is all. 

Your *Word* documents will print properly only if *Word* and MacOS X tell your printer how to print them properly. This is where the color model comes in. Printers use the the CYMK model. Computer monitors use the RGB model. For most consumer applications, RGB is the primary model. The printer driver converts RGB to CYMK. For many professional applications, CYMK is the primary model.

Without access to your iPhoto images, there is no way to know what which model they adhere to.


----------



## innaison (Aug 15, 2010)

p.j.simmonds said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem with it only printing in B+W but when I follow your instructions  to change it color and click set printer options, it asks for a name and password and whatever I enter doesn't seem to work. What should I enter here?
> 
> Thanks very much for your help


PJ how did you figure out how to fix it?


----------



## Jasonness (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi.. I'm having the same problem.  

So happy to find a solution... almost got it going but can't get the color.

I've followed all the directions installing the drivers and as expected the printer spit out only black and white.  I then followed the directions to get the color working but alas, the printer still only prints the testsheet in black and white.  I've tried several times, making sure i'm following the directions closely but nothing has worked.  

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jason


----------

